# Help figure out crash reason

## Khumarahn

Hello.

I am running gentoo on a machine for a year. It worked stably until a month or so ago.

Now system often crashes: prints something like 

```

Mar  5 13:03:12 officehost kernel: [349292.591202] firefox: Corrupted page table at address 7f9a38cd2cf6

Mar  5 13:03:12 officehost kernel: [349292.591239] PGD c7f54067 PUD 4ba41067 PMD ae7a8067 PTE 40bfbfbf40bfbfbf

Mar  5 13:03:12 officehost kernel: [349292.591281] Bad pagetable: 000d [#1] SMP 

Mar  5 13:03:12 officehost kernel: [349292.591306] CPU 1 

Mar  5 13:03:12 officehost kernel: [349292.591317] Modules linked in: vboxnetadp(O) vboxnetflt(O) vboxdrv(O) fuse radeon ttm drm_kms_helper power_supply e1000e

Mar  5 13:03:12 officehost kernel: [349292.591391] 

Mar  5 13:03:12 officehost kernel: [349292.591401] Pid: 23374, comm: firefox Tainted: G           O 3.2.1-gentoo-r2 #5 Dell Inc. OptiPlex 760                 /0G214D

Mar  5 13:03:12 officehost kernel: [349292.591461] RIP: 0033:[<00007f9a692b6677>]  [<00007f9a692b6677>] 0x7f9a692b6676

Mar  5 13:03:12 officehost kernel: [349292.591501] RSP: 002b:00007fff1fb7d7d0  EFLAGS: 00010202

Mar  5 13:03:12 officehost kernel: [349292.591527] RAX: 00007f9a38cd2cd8 RBX: 00007fff1fb7d870 RCX: 000000000000003c

Mar  5 13:03:12 officehost kernel: [349292.591561] RDX: 0000000000000000 RSI: 00007f9a38cd2cd8 RDI: 00007f9a27af64b0

Mar  5 13:03:12 officehost kernel: [349292.591595] RBP: 0000000000000000 R08: 0000000000100000 R09: 0000000000000005

Mar  5 13:03:12 officehost kernel: [349292.591629] R10: 00007f9a6b036300 R11: 00007f9a6b036300 R12: 00007f9a27af64b0

Mar  5 13:03:12 officehost kernel: [349292.591663] R13: 00007f9a38cd2cd8 R14: 0000000000000000 R15: 00007f9a692dd9f8

Mar  5 13:03:12 officehost kernel: [349292.591698] FS:  00007f9a6b136720(0000) GS:ffff880117d00000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

Mar  5 13:03:12 officehost kernel: [349292.591736] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

Mar  5 13:03:12 officehost kernel: [349292.591740] CR2: 00007f9a38cd2cf6 CR3: 00000000adcb7000 CR4: 00000000000026e0

Mar  5 13:03:12 officehost kernel: [349292.591740] DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

Mar  5 13:03:12 officehost kernel: [349292.591740] DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Mar  5 13:03:12 officehost kernel: [349292.591740] Process firefox (pid: 23374, threadinfo ffff8800c7d32000, task ffff8800c2d69000)

Mar  5 13:03:12 officehost kernel: [349292.591740] 

Mar  5 13:03:12 officehost kernel: [349292.591740] RIP  [<00007f9a692b6677>] 0x7f9a692b6676

Mar  5 13:03:12 officehost kernel: [349292.591740]  RSP <00007fff1fb7d7d0>

Mar  5 13:03:12 officehost kernel: [349292.653169] ---[ end trace f94483b451c2d21d ]---

```

on the screen and stops responding. Sometimes however it responds to power key press and shuts down. Then I have the log saved in /var/log/messages.

I tried running memtester on 3 out of 4 gigabytes of RAM for a long time (like a day), and cpu burn, and building gcc/kernel/libreoffice... It works fine under load. It often hangs after xscreensaver, or firefox.

I have put my /var/log/messages to

http://pastebin.com/gNEzibZg

Would appreciate any ideas.

----------

## Hu

Can you reproduce the problem in an untainted kernel?  That PTE looks very suspicious.

----------

## Khumarahn

Yes, it happened on untainted kernel too. I can't reproduce it at my will though  :Smile: 

It is hard (or I just don't know how) to get any logs/debug info, because most of the times no files are saved when computer crashes.

----------

## DirtyHairy

I find it suspicious that xscreensaver triggers the problem; this might point to an issue in the radeon driver, which you seem to use. For me, this driver has been crappy on my old laptop for a loooong time, and a recurring problem where hard locks triggered by opengl screensavers. I never got a log though. Try running the laptop on vesa only (perhaps removing everything KMS related from the kernel to be sure) --- if the problem is gone, you know the culprit

----------

## Khumarahn

I provoked the crash today on untainted kernel by running xscreensaver for about half an hour. 

/var/log/messages: http://pastebin.com/P4Re2EPX

```

Mar  7 10:39:48 officehost kernel: [ 1672.341842] xscreensaver-ge: Corrupted page table at address 342383c2d8

Mar  7 10:39:48 officehost kernel: [ 1672.341878] PGD b75c9067 PUD b8cc0067 PMD b7dc2067 PTE fa62158334894f1b

Mar  7 10:39:48 officehost kernel: [ 1672.341915] Bad pagetable: 001d [#1] SMP 

Mar  7 10:39:48 officehost kernel: [ 1672.341935] CPU 0 

Mar  7 10:39:48 officehost kernel: [ 1672.341945] Modules linked in: fuse radeon ttm drm_kms_helper power_supply e1000e

Mar  7 10:39:48 officehost kernel: [ 1672.341995] 

Mar  7 10:39:48 officehost kernel: [ 1672.342004] Pid: 11780, comm: xscreensaver-ge Not tainted 3.2.1-gentoo-r2 #5 Dell Inc. OptiPlex 760                 /0G214D

Mar  7 10:39:48 officehost kernel: [ 1672.342056] RIP: 0033:[<000000342383c2d8>]  [<000000342383c2d8>] 0x342383c2d7

Mar  7 10:39:48 officehost kernel: [ 1672.342089] RSP: 002b:00007fffe3922098  EFLAGS: 00010206

```

photo of my screen after hang:

http://138.26.76.81/4u/mar-07-crash-untainted.jpg

DirtyHairy, it is quite likely that the problem is with radeon... Though it worked for me well for a long time on different machines, even on this one for a long time. Thanks for the suggestion  :Smile: 

Is there any way I can save the final error messages?

----------

## Jaglover

You sure the fan is operational on that graphics card?

----------

## Khumarahn

My video card is fanless...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150567

----------

## Khumarahn

I booted windows 7 from another hard drive, and ran furmark for some time (about an hour). Video card was at 56 degrees Celsius at max. Nothing crashed... Some time ago I played civ 5 under windows for like 8 hours (cpu+gpu intensive game), it behaved stably.

I tend to think, this is a radeon problem...

I wonder where I should post a bug?

----------

## Khumarahn

booted from some old ubuntu livecd. Kernel was 3.0-something.

It crashed on xscreensaver after some time.

----------

## Hu

What do you have XScreenSaver do?  Blanking and locking the screen should be very reliable.  Running fancy screensavers may not be, but that is a waste of CPU/GPU power.

----------

## Khumarahn

Indeed, when I set xscreensaver to only blank/lock screen, computer does not crash.

 *Quote:*   

> Running fancy screensavers ... is a waste of CPU/GPU power.

 

This is sort of advertising of linux though  :Wink: 

----------

## Khumarahn

Very strange situation: my computer does not hang with another (much older) radeon video card, and my video card does not cause issue on a different computer with the same drivers...

Does it happen that (wild guess) south bridge overheats, or something?

----------

